# Predator to Ariens V belt pulley



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

Friend of mine installed the 6.5 hp predator motor but it has the 3/4 shaft here is the Ariens pulley 
Any one know what I need??


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

what size is the ariens pulley. measure the inside diameter


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Get a reducing sleeve... 3/4 to 1 inch. I did that and works perfect for me, could even use the same belts.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Any Decent Hardware store will have Bronze Bushings you can use. You'll have to grind a passage through the bushing for the keyway. You'll also need to fab a larger Key that ties the crank through the bushing and into the original Pulley.


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

I think the sleeve is going to be a great idea!


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

43128 said:


> what size is the ariens pulley. measure the inside diameter


Its 1" 
This is strange he gave me the blown 7hp and I picked up a 7hp Ariens but the motor that I got has a 3/4 shaft as well, oh no so I'm thinking the other parts will not fit, flywheel and such


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

Here is the 7hp I'll get a photo of his old 7 he had bolts in the auger?
So I'm guessing this is the newer motor, and his 1" shaft is the older type will parts interchange ?


----------



## stanz (Mar 17, 2015)

Ken692 said:


> Here is the 7hp I'll get a photo of his old 7 he had bolts in the auger?
> So I'm guessing this is the newer motor, and his 1" shaft is the older type will parts interchange ?


Ken,

I doubt the flywheel will bolt on from the old engine, but it only takes about 15 minutes to check.

Here are the options I've used to mount an engine with a 3/4" shaft onto an old Ariens:

1) Shaft sleeve with oversize key from ebay, about $23. Easy install Here's the one I purchased http://www.ebay.com/itm/331487972064

2) Find a pulley from a Craftsman or MTD with a 3/4" bore, I paid $20 for one on ebay.

3) Buy separate pulleys. This is the most flexible option. If you go with a larger pulley for the blower section it will throw dry snow further. It may cause the blower to bog down in wet snow however.

I'm told that the Predator engine shaft is a bit lower than the Tecumseh. That means smaller belts, unless you use a larger pulley. Put the two engines nose to nose and measure any difference. If the Predator is shorter double the difference in height and subtract that value from the standard belt length.

I put a Chonda 15HP on my big Snapper with different pulleys and it took me two tries to get the exact belt length. The 15HP Chonda blows a bit better than to old 10HP Tecumseh. The biggest difference is that it's quieter and uses less gas.


----------



## stanz (Mar 17, 2015)

I just found the Owner's Manual for my old Briggs thanks to a chat session with a Briggs person. My old 8HP is rated for 12.7 Ft.-Lbs. of torque and the HF 8HP engine is rated for 12.9 Ft.-Lbs. So, if the figures are right my gut feeling is wrong.

Still, I'll be better off with the 8HP instead of the Predator 6.5 since it only puts out 8.1 Ft.-Lbs. Plus, the Briggs has electric start. I should mention that I only paid $50 for the Briggs.


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

I just ordered the sleeve, thanks for the great info. I know he will love this we will check if the belts work or are differant. I read once that the belts for a snowblower are stronger than regular belts, I think he is the type of person that will just get what fits, all I can do it try to get him to use blower belts from Home Depot
Looks like I will not be getting the original pulley,


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I got my belts at my local Tractor Supply, the kevlar ones, price is decent and the belts have been great, even after this heavy winter they still look new. The 8hp Predator has higher shaft so you will need longer belts with that one. The 6.5 should be able to use same belts.


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

Well it seems the flywheel and the rest of the parts whent right on here is a shot of what happens when you don't use sheer pins


----------



## stanz (Mar 17, 2015)

The 6.5HP Predator is a good match for the 24" Ariens blowers. I bough a 1995 824 with a Predator on it for $20. (Yeah, $20 and it looked like new.) The guy didn't like how weak it was. I tried it this Saturday blowing wet snow I piled up with my plow. It barely cleared the chute so I checked the belt. Once I adjusted the clutch pulley it threw snow 25-30 feet!

I also put a new one on an older 22000 model and it worked great as well. The new one is whisper quiet compared to the weak old 5HP Tecumseh it replaced.


----------

